# Sparkly snot queen top tip



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

For waking up in the night because you're coughing or bunged up.....

Put some vic on the soles of your feet - I smear quite a bit on - particularly under your toes and spread it downwards (reflexology tip also in there), then put some socks on and go to sleep.

It really has worked for me recently

Sleep tite xxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

How on earth did you come up with that??   What made you think to do it? 

I'll give it a try though! 

Axxxx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

rite emmelottie your on i have totaly got the cold and cough the now i will try this tonight x


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

Does it work for anyone?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

As far as I'm aware it does Caroline.

Keepinghope - I shall look forward to hearing about your success tomorrow    

Mandy - Erm.... I'm not quite sure but I swear it works


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll try it next time i have a cold.


----------

